# G0444 (Depression Screening) Billed with G0438/G0439



## AB87 (May 10, 2013)

I have an issue concerning G0444 (depression screening) and want to know if G0444 Is bundled with G0438 or G0439. To me these should be included because the Annual Wellness Visits (AMV) or the IPPE include a Depression Screening. Any feedback will be helpful


----------



## rdesai7 (Sep 17, 2018)

Were you able to clarify this? 

I am having issues understanding modifiers associated with G0444 if billed with G0439. If you have any information on this, please share. Thank you!


----------



## Pathos (Sep 17, 2018)

My local MAC explains G0444 this way:

"Generally, other medically necessary services may be provided on the same day as the IPPE and AWV; however, the National Correct Coding Initiative (NCCI) may indicate some services are not separately payable, such as the depression screening with IPPE or initial AWV."

I understand this to mean you should not bill G0444 with G0402 or G0438, but can be billed with G0439. We often bill G0444 with modifier XU.

If you also bill Advanced Care Planning, consider billing with modifier 33 if furnished same day as an AWV/IPPE.

Hope that helps!


----------



## rdesai7 (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes, that clarified my question about the modifier (59 or XU) on G0444 with G0439. I don't need to put any modifier on G0439/AWV code, right? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pathos (Sep 18, 2018)

Correct, the AWV and IPPE codes generally don't need any modifiers.


----------



## rdesai7 (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you for the answers!


----------

